# Hi from Toronto!



## puck22 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi I'm Jessie from Toronto, I'm totally new to all things mice and I was wondering if someone could 'teach' me more about them so to speak.  I'm also really excited to meet as many people on here as possible!

Jessie


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Hi Jessie! 
Welcome, feel free to ask as many questions as you like.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Jessie! I'm from Toronto too!  High five!


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

are you from the original Toronto in North East England or the one in Canada?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome 

and lol @ scrapheap with the original name comment...


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes yes yes Canada's all new and stuff. : P

PLEASE say from Canada.


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

was just wondering because I'm not far from Toronto at all


----------

